# RIP Rossendale Hospital October 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Nov 19, 2013)

A little history on the abandoned Rossendale Hospital… Rossendale hospital started out as a work house for the poor named Haslingden Work House. I’m not certain when exactly it was build, however there is an old photograph supposedly from 1905 and an illustration of the building dated around 1898 in which the building looks remarkably familiar to how it does today.

The workhouse later became Moorland House Public Assistance Institution, and then Rossendale General Hospital which finally closed in 2010.

Demolition is now well under way and I don’t think the rest of the site will be there much longer. Below are the last few photos I managed to capture of this place before it was levelled.

A culmination of 3 visits, one late evening around midnight, one early morning around 7am and a weekend farewell get together with alot of friends one weekend all in October. Visited with too many people to count but a special mention to Donna for the midnight trip and to everyone else who showed up for the farewell party. Thanks to the guy who got busted and then proceeded to act as spotters from the hill reporting in on the position of security to help us navigate the site… you know you you are  Really glad I finally got to see the morgue!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





More photos and video of the hospital here: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2013/11/12/urbex-rossendale-general-hospital-rossendale-lancashire-october-2013-revisit-34-and-5/

Thanks for looking


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking at the photos I think its still got a few inmates 
Great photos, thanks for posting


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 20, 2013)

Was here at the weekend and got marched off within a minute of arriving on site! she still looks delicious,,,,thinking to leg back as still a lot still standing....cheers for the post


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cracking set of pics!
Oh l really wanted to see this place 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 20, 2013)

You,ve done a great job of photographing.


----------



## skankypants (Nov 20, 2013)

Pure class....


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 20, 2013)

Great farewell to the place and usual hi calibre shots


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 20, 2013)

God damn, I wouldn't want to bump into you lot on some explore wearing those masks! lol

Excellent shots, nice one!

-0xy


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 20, 2013)

well done mate, liking the window shot


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys  will miss this one!


----------



## DJhooker (Nov 21, 2013)

it's the urbex slipknot! woo!


----------



## leepey74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Creepy masks! Great pics of a great place! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sonyes (Nov 22, 2013)

Quality as always mate


----------



## sparky. (Nov 25, 2013)

Quality set of pics there mate


----------



## 3domfighter (Nov 26, 2013)

Not much left there now it's coming down fast, The Workhouse is still there for now.


----------



## nataliex (Nov 27, 2013)

some great shots here


----------



## urbexmodel (Dec 28, 2013)

Great photo never managed to get inside after 2 fails and 3rd getting marched off a minute after getting there . Looks amazing though ! Great work


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 28, 2013)

Great images! Personally, I love the torch highlighted images (1st picture). Thanks!


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Jan 2, 2014)

Shame to see another building going.


----------

